# I can now officially confirm..



## Pocky

That child birth does infact sting a bit. Just thought you should know :thumbup:

(Oh yes. It's a late "that was it" thread. Turn back now if you're over due and fed up because these threads never help  )

As you know, had the sweep last thursday.. lost a little plug, that was it.
Induction was tuesday.

Was terrified.. as REALLY wanted to do things natural. Was hoping for a birthing pool with some gas and air.. but not only does induction increase chances of needing more intervention - all the women in my family had ended up needing c-sections because they just weren't big enough.

Turned up at the hospital at 11am.. went in to labour at around 4pm.
Contractions were veryyy painful and kept me up all of that night.

Checked me over several times.. "still only 1cm dilated"
About 12:30pm the next day got checked over "only 3cm"
They were debating whether or not to just send me to a ward as it was progressing so slowly. Decided to keep me in a bit longer.

Two of them chatted about whether to check me again in 2 hours or 4.. they decided 4.
Contractions were so painful though, i got checked 2 hours later anyway.
No pain relief as apparently they can't give it till you're atleast 4cm?

A very surprised midwife goes "erm.. okay.. well the head's there *points to just above vagina* so i'm gonna need you to start pushing now okay? :D"
"Pain relief? O_O"
"You don't have time love, so push! :D"

Good lord.
It stung like a bitch.

Amazingly I didn't need a c-section.. and i'm quite proud of myself that I did get him out on my own.
However.

I now have several sets of stitches going in several directions because the little bugger RIPPED ME SIDEWAYS :dohh:

Walking still kills  as does trying to pee.. 

But he's a cute little sod so I suppose I might forgive him one day :coffee:

But yes.

Alexander Logan Youseman
Born 16/05/2012 at 3:18pm
Weighing 7.15lbs and measuring 21inches :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







552857_10151041664899845_540179844_9789446_255548109_n.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 53


----------



## kirsteen

Well done! and congratulations on your baby boy! xx


----------



## Blizzard

Aw congratulations hun! That doesn't sound fun, but so worth it. Piccies? Xxx


----------



## monkeypooh

WHAT? ITS GOING TO HURT?! LOL!
Congrats!


----------



## ZombieQueen

"Pain relief? O_O" :rofl::rofl:

Congrats on what sounds like a wonderful birth! :flower:


----------



## EmzLouise

I'm sorry but the pain relief part! :rofl:

Sorry about the tear! I only have a little graze and any bodily functions still hurt, god knows how you're coping! :hugs:

You're a hero Pocky :)


----------



## BethHx

Haha i found this very humorous!
Congrats on your LO :flow:


----------



## AC1987

awww congrats. :)


----------



## JessPape

Congrats hun, I noticed u were MIA! Hope you have a speedy recovery with the stitches, I hear 10 days after is the worse but it gets betters! Can't wait to see pictures of ur LO!


----------



## ClairAye

Wow! Well done on no pain relief! Congratulations :flower: x


----------



## leahsbabybump

well done and congrats  crazy when it goes like that init same happened with me and ds :wacko:


----------



## emma33

awwww congratulations ive been looking out for your annoucment , well done xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Congratulations!


----------



## Indigo77

Pocky said:


> No pain relief as apparently they can't give it till you're atleast 4cm?

Someone PLEASE tell me this isn't true! :wacko::nope::cry:


----------



## Mummy_Mac

i was wondering about you yesterday - am so glad you are finally a mummy. 

Am still desperate to have this lump even with the pain lol 

Have a fun being a mum hun. xx


----------



## Aimee1003

Congrats! I was wondering. I am so sorry you had to go through labor without pain medicine!!! But it sounds like you did a great job!

My induction is scheduled for Monday (2 days)!!! Here's to epidurals...


----------



## MissingBubs

Wow, to go through that much pain without relief and to have such a nasty tear and still have that level of humour... you are an inspiration. Huge congrats and thanks for the giggle.


----------



## cdj1

Loved the story!!! I remember how sore stitches are- a tip you prob already know about- pour warm water over your bits as you wee? Helps with stinging! Congratulations!!! xx


----------



## fairydust87

Finally! Ive been thinking about you this week. Congrats girl :) I wish you all the best xx


----------



## cdj1

Indigo77 said:


> Pocky said:
> 
> 
> No pain relief as apparently they can't give it till you're atleast 4cm?
> 
> Someone PLEASE tell me this isn't true! :wacko::nope::cry:Click to expand...

No it's not true if it's not an epidural you want in which case, yes


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Congratulations :) Thank you for sharing your story! That is one of my biggest fears! Dilating so fast and not getting an epidural!


----------



## Pocky

cdj1 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pocky said:
> 
> 
> No pain relief as apparently they can't give it till you're atleast 4cm?
> 
> Someone PLEASE tell me this isn't true! :wacko::nope::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not true if it's not an epidural you want in which case, yesClick to expand...

I wanted gas and air with a birthing pool but they told me I couldn't have any of it because it was too early D:


----------



## Pocky

Thankyou m'lovies! :3

And updated first post for a picture xD

I'm still a bit delirious from lack of sleep to be truthful.
He's a little angel all through the day and then at night time he screams for hours O_O


----------



## MissingBubs

Ooh, he's beautiful. What a stunner. Congrats again.


----------



## bananaz

Congratulations!! He's gorgeous :flower:


----------



## Rosered52

Aw, what a cute little boy! No pain relief, seriously impressive! :dance:


----------



## MiniKiwi

Congrats, what a cutie! Well done :thumbup:


----------



## mommy2lilmen

awww congrats! He is cute !


----------



## Noelle610

Congrats lady!


----------



## j3ss

Congratulations! Your babe was more than a little bit fashionably late, but so glad you finally got to meet him! :)


----------



## tryin4baby

Pocky said:


> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pocky said:
> 
> 
> No pain relief as apparently they can't give it till you're atleast 4cm?
> 
> Someone PLEASE tell me this isn't true! :wacko::nope::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not true if it's not an epidural you want in which case, yesClick to expand...
> 
> I wanted gas and air with a birthing pool but they told me I couldn't have any of it because it was too early D:Click to expand...

the doctor asked me if i wanted gas & air when i was 3cm but i kept saying no, then when i had another midwife (still 3cm) pain got worse and i was asking for gas&air but she wouldnt let me until i was in establised labour (4cm)!


----------



## tryin4baby

congrats x


----------



## zabka78

Congratulation:flower: he is Beautiful and you did id :thumbup:


----------



## babyfenway

Congrats love xx


----------



## Buddysmum89

_Wow, no pain relief..Id be kicking up a right stink or major hell if i didn't get any ..

Congratulations _


----------



## kygirl

Awesome, he's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## FirstBean

Well Done and Congratulations.


----------



## Pocky

Thankyou alllll :3 Poor little bugger has an eye infection at the moment though so he's a bit goopy looking :( been given eye drops for him though so hopefully it won't be bothering him for long :thumbup:


----------



## newaddition

Pocky said:


> That child birth does infact sting a bit. Just thought you should know :thumbup:
> 
> (Oh yes. It's a late "that was it" thread. Turn back now if you're over due and fed up because these threads never help  )
> 
> As you know, had the sweep last thursday.. lost a little plug, that was it.
> Induction was tuesday.
> 
> Was terrified.. as REALLY wanted to do things natural. Was hoping for a birthing pool with some gas and air.. but not only does induction increase chances of needing more intervention - all the women in my family had ended up needing c-sections because they just weren't big enough.
> 
> Turned up at the hospital at 11am.. went in to labour at around 4pm.
> Contractions were veryyy painful and kept me up all of that night.
> 
> Checked me over several times.. "still only 1cm dilated"
> About 12:30pm the next day got checked over "only 3cm"
> They were debating whether or not to just send me to a ward as it was progressing so slowly. Decided to keep me in a bit longer.
> 
> Two of them chatted about whether to check me again in 2 hours or 4.. they decided 4.
> Contractions were so painful though, i got checked 2 hours later anyway.
> No pain relief as apparently they can't give it till you're atleast 4cm?
> 
> A very surprised midwife goes "erm.. okay.. well the head's there *points to just above vagina* so i'm gonna need you to start pushing now okay? :D"
> "Pain relief? O_O"
> "You don't have time love, so push! :D"
> 
> Good lord.
> It stung like a bitch.
> 
> Amazingly I didn't need a c-section.. and i'm quite proud of myself that I did get him out on my own.
> However.
> 
> I now have several sets of stitches going in several directions because the little bugger RIPPED ME SIDEWAYS :dohh:
> 
> Walking still kills  as does trying to pee..
> 
> But he's a cute little sod so I suppose I might forgive him one day :coffee:
> 
> But yes.
> 
> Alexander Logan Youseman
> Born 16/05/2012 at 3:18pm
> Weighing 7.15lbs and measuring 21inches :cloud9:


Awe. I'm waiting for my Alexander James to arrive. I have a boy (Logan) already :). Sweet name, congrats!


----------



## strdstkittenx

huge congrats!


----------

